# TRAEGER SMOKERS



## markp

All,

This is my first post and I'm just now going to enter the world of smokers.  I was at my brother's house yesterday for Christmas and he smoked a pork butt on his Traeger Lil Tex Elite grill and it was the bomb.  I was wondering what others think of the Traeger smokers and if this would be a good choice to start with. 

I started poking around on the net today and saw that some people don't like the Traeger wood pellets and they recommended other brands.  My bro uses Traeger pellets and he mixes 80% fruit wood to 20% mesquite.  I thought the smoke flavor the pork butt had was really good.

So any advice on the Traeger smokers would be appreciated and if you think they are not good smokers, please speak up.  I want to buy something that is high quality and will last.  I do like the gravity feed of the Traeger and not having to worry about your fire going out unless you let the hopper run dry.

Mark


----------



## sprky

I'm no help on traeger, as I don't have1 but I'm sure someone who does will be along shortly. With that said;








  to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you check out the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info. Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## markp

Thanks Sprky!  I will check out the course you mentioned.


----------



## SmokinAl

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## big casino




----------



## markp

Thanks everybody for making me feel welcome.  I signed up for the five day course and had the first course today. I would like to hear people's suggestions for a good smoker to start with.

Mark


----------



## tjohnson

Welcome mark!

Traeger Pellets are 70% - 80% Oak or Alder and the rest Flavor Wood.

Not that it's a bad thing, but your smoking mostly with Oak or Alder.

I own a Pellet Pro, it's exactly the same as the Traeger and a lot less $$$.  I love my pellet smoker and use the heck out of it.

If you can spend a few extra bucks, get the Traeger Texas

Todd


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome to SMF there Mark. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## markp

Todd-Why do you recommend the Traeger Texas model?  Is it just because it is bigger or is it better in some other way?  Are the pellets you are buying 100% of whatever wood they are being sold as?

Mark


----------



## duanes

I own a Traeger Texas.  The only difference between The Lil' Tex Elite is Texas has higher BTU and larger grill space.  The Lil' Tex only has the 3 position thermostat (Texas and Lil' Tex Elite have the 10 position).  I chose the Texas for the larger grill space - a nice size gathering and I easily fill most of the grill.  I love my Traeger primarily because I fill the hopper, set the temp, and it does the rest.  I can't comment on the many other pellet smokers but my Traeger is well built and I have had no problems with it yet.  For a newbie, it's darn near foolproof.

The smoke flavor is a little light for my taste so I use an AMNPS to add a little more smoke, especially at higher temp/shorter cook times.  As Todd stated, most pellets you buy will be mostly Oak or Alder with flavorwoods added.  You can get 100% flavorwood in larger quantities but you have to shop around and expect that they will generate more ash and cost more (both price and uses pellets faster).  100% flavorwood pellets compared to pellets with mostly Oak and the AMNPS - I didn't notice enough difference to bother with 100% flavorwood.  For the AMNPS, I do use 100% flavorwood pellets.

I also like my Traeger because I can quickly fire it up to 350-400 degrees and cook chicken, turkey, etc.,. as quickly as my gas grill but without risk of flare ups and still get a fair smoke flavor bonus.


----------



## blueblood

markp said:


> All,
> This is my first post and I'm just now going to enter the world of smokers.  I was at my brother's house yesterday for Christmas and he smoked a pork butt on his Traeger Lil Tex Elite grill and it was the bomb.  I was wondering what others think of the Traeger smokers and if this would be a good choice to start with.
> 
> I started poking around on the net today and saw that some people don't like the Traeger wood pellets and they recommended other brands.  My bro uses Traeger pellets and he mixes 80% fruit wood to 20% mesquite.  I thought the smoke flavor the pork butt had was really good.
> 
> So any advice on the Traeger smokers would be appreciated and if you think they are not good smokers, please speak up.  I want to buy something that is high quality and will last.  I do like the gravity feed of the Traeger and not having to worry about your fire going out unless you let the hopper run dry.
> 
> Mark


Hello all, I too am brand new to smoking/grilling. 
Mark I just got my Treager lil tex elite for Christmas, and cannot say enough good things about it!!!!! I think I love it more than my wife! Lol
So far I've made 3-2-1 ribs, chicken breast, and as I write this smoking a pork shoulder, for pulled pork later today.
Seriously do yourself a favor and get yourself one! One thing I am quickly learning is that, be prepared to smell like a camp fire though lol. And get yourself a remote thermometer, an absolute must have!


----------



## gary s

[h1]*





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## jbsoutham

We just bought the Traeger Texas Pro cooked a turkey for Christmas day, 14lb turkey which took 3 1/2 hours at 325.  Tasted great, just did not fall off the bone as well as we like.  Next time I will cook it at 325 for 4 hours 15 Min.  My brother sold me on this smoker when we had Thanksgiving at his place.  Traeger is the King.  

James


----------



## jss1

I have a question – see if anybody else has had this problem 

 I've had a trigger for about nine years now – and my control panel went out so I upgraded to the new digital one with the two probes for taking meat temperature built-in 

 I can't get smoke flavor and  smoke rings like I used to do with the new control panel – I've tried adjusting the chimney pipe as they suggested with 1 inch to let the smoke out 
 And  establish smoke in two minutes or less and close the lid – the meet comes out tender but not to smoke flavor that I used to have – any suggestions


----------

